# Woman ties puppies to Hattiesburg animal shelter gate.



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

My brother informed me of a horrible incident that happen in my local town before I was aware of it. I just can't believe people can do this. I could only wonder if this person have little common senses in doing it or trying to do the right thing with very little thinking going on. Let me know what you guys think 

Here is the direct link and video...

Woman ties puppies to Hattiesburg animal shelter gate - WLOX-TV and WLOX.com - The News for South Mississippi


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

this is sickening look at the cars going by and not one stopped


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

ugh... however, idiots tying pets outside shelters is very common. The humane society I used to volunteer for had it happen all the time. And it increased after they started refusing owner surrendered pets*... I wonder why. 

*That really irked me. I get why they did it, but I highly doubt it actually changed the amount of owner surrenders. Its just they tied up their pets, let them loose, or came in and called them strays instead. So same number of animals, but less history/information about them.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

How terrible that they all lost their lives. 

It looked like they were close to a busy road, thank goodness none of them were hit by a car.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

This happens at vet clinics as well. People box up or tie dogs to the door handle. Very sad indeed.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

how sad.....how stupid!!!!!!!!!! If she took the trouble to tie them to the fence, I doubt she was trying to strangle them....just stupid...... and unfortunately, you can't fix stupid. This is the kind of mentality that causes thousands of unwanted pets in our society and their deaths.

sad sad sad

Lee


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

She used zip ties around their necks. Anybody who has ever used zip ties know that they'll tighten. I wonder if she was refused at the shelter,therefore thought she'd punish them by letting them find dead puppies in the morning. She is a coward. I hope she is charged for each life she took.


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

That is just so awful


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I doubt she was trying to kill them. I think she was just very misguided in her approach to making sure puppies stay off the road and get in the shelter in the morning.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> this is sickening look at the cars going by and not one stopped


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

It really doesn't matter what her intentions were at this point. This was animal abuse in one of the worst forms. Hopefully they will catch her and prosecute. Animals are just so much disposable property to a large part of our population. I am a firm believer that one day she will meet her judgment whether in court or elsewhere. Just the thought of the fear and terror that those puppies felt in those hours is enough to make me sick. Why do you guys post this stuff and a better question, WHY do I look at it?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Many things could have happened here besides those poor dogs choking to death, they could have been attacked by a dog, coyote or wolf, some weirdo could have picked them up and tortured them or they could have been hit by a car.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Geez...I'm just sick thinking about how they suffered all night. I hope they can pull her license plate number from that surveilance video. What a disgusting person.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I can't comment......it's just plain too disturbing.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

This makes me sick. It opens up the topic that my fiance and his friends were talking about the other day that people who harm animals should be harmed/killed they same way they did it to their animals. Those poor babies could have had happy lives if she just tied them with something that wouldn't have tightened on them.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i actually volunteer at southern pines (this animal shelter) during the school year... I know for a fact they will NEVER turn away any surrenders... They have now implemented a $25 surrender fee, but i think that only applies to "your" pets versus finding a stray and giving it to them... the road is kind of busy, only at night though because it is across the street from the former "hunt club" and a bowling alley, (not quite sure if the club is still open due to shootings) 
and zip ties to a dog is one of the most stupid things i have ever heard!!!! why could she not just go there in the morning... they "open" at 10 but the staff gets there at 8 and i am sure if she had a box of puppies they would have taken them off of her hands... I know the people that work there, such devotion to those animals... just makes me sick! I just text a girl that works there so i will keep you guys updated on what is going on!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

My shelter used to have a "drop box", a kennel where people can leave an animal when the shelter is closed. They had to remove it because of a petition that said it was cruel. So now people tie animals to the railing.

Poor little babies, they deserved better.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

The ignorance and cruelty of humans never ceases to disgust me.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> My shelter used to have a "drop box", a kennel where people can leave an animal when the shelter is closed. They had to remove it because of a petition that said it was cruel. So now people tie animals to the railing.
> 
> Poor little babies, they deserved better.


that would not be so bad... worst part about all of this is there is a whole bunch of outdoor kennels to the right of the fence (on the inside) the fence is not locked, just closed... and those kennels are often empty!!!

and if the lady would have known anything about the shelter, a whole bunch of clean crates are in the back! that would be breaking and entering, but the puppies would still be alive.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope someone recognizes that big fat **** bitch!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

clearcreekranch said:


> Why do you guys post this stuff and a better question, WHY do I look at it?


I don't know why I look, it's not like I live in a bubble, I just hate to be reminded of the cruelty in this world. I wish I didn't see or read this one.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Crookedcreekranch said:


> The ignorance and cruelty of humans never ceases to disgust me.


AMEN!!!!



kiya said:


> I don't know why I look, it's not like I live in a bubble, I just hate to be reminded of the cruelty in this world. I wish I didn't see or read this one.


I agree! I live in south Mississippi and I read this in the morning news today. I was going to post it on here and decided against it. I just hate stuff like this and can't help but look at some of it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would NEVER use tie-wraps around a pup's neck, but you would almost have to drill a hole in them and connect the wire through the hole in the end of a tie-wrap to make it continuously tighten. Just struggling with it, if the wire was hooked around the loop should not have made it constrict. But if that is true, that she tied the wire to the end to make the little loops tighten and tighten and tighten, that is so warped and twisted and disgusting, it makes me want to suspend her by her wrists and ankles and neck by tie wraps until she expires. 

So it is the difference between extreme ignorance and deliberate cruelty. 

There are a number of reasons she may have done this. She may have THOUGHT the shelter would charge her $25/pup -- she may not have had the money. That is what our shelter charges I think. Once some people decide to give up a pup or dog, they no longer want to spend a phone call on it. They do not want to give someone $25 to take it, they do not care if it is euthanized, they do not care if wild critters attack it. They do not care if it is taken by someone who will torture it. 

She also might be a breeder and does not want it to get around that she is dumping pups at the shelter. 

What an absolute gruesome way for those puppies to die!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LARHAGE said:


> I hope someone recognizes that big fat **** bitch!


 
It always amazes me at what the censors do not remove. Like you cannot use some people's name on this site, and you cannot name a specific small hairy dog breed, and you cannot refer to the fiery pit by its name, but you can make the above statement. 

Her bodily dimensions have nothing to do with her actions though.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

This broad is pretty dumb, I'll give her that... but I can't really blame her for not wanting to face the shelter staff...
The one and only time I've heartlessly dropped off a box of puppies at a shelter, before the interwebs were invented, I had no idea what to do with a box of puppies... A friend's kid's classmate found a box of puppies... Long story short, I was the proud new owner of, _that's right folks_, a box of puppies... I found homes for 2 and took the leftovers to the shelter. The angst-ridden, mad-at-the-world teenager grabbed the box, slammed them on the table behind her, kept cutting my explanation that they weren't mine off with "whatever!", she was searching around for something, I thought she's getting a form for me to sign or something, I just stood there waiting for the next set of instructions to be barked at me, and get "why are you still here?"... I explained myself and got a "naw, you can go now"
...Mkay.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

selzer said:


> It always amazes me at what the censors do not remove. Like you cannot use some people's name on this site, and you cannot name a specific small hairy dog breed, and you cannot refer to the fiery pit by its name, but you can make the above statement.
> 
> Her bodily dimensions have nothing to do with her actions though.


 
No they don't have anything to do with her actions, but it felt good saying it, and I would say it to her to face, she deserves no less, and actually more. If I had enough ties to put around her neck and tie her to a fence I would.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LARHAGE said:


> No they don't have anything to do with her actions, but it felt good saying it, and I would say it to her to face, she deserves no less, and actually more. If I had enough ties to put around her neck and tie her to a fence I would.


I have enough ties, lets go find her. 

(I use tie wraps to secure the sun screen tarps to the top of my kennels each year, and I bought a gigundo tube of them from WalMart a few years ago. They do NOT go around dog necks.) They do use something like these for handcuffs though.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:angryfire::angryfire: :angryfire:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Note to really dumb broad...

When tying puppies on fence so that they die, don't have your license plate facing the camera...










I hope they find her. Shouldn't be to difficult. Make, model, license plate, ugly pink sweatsuit


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

maybe the offensive language hasn't been removed because the mods can't be on top of every post 24/7,,thats why members should report things and help the mods out.

I hope they zip tie this woman to the fence, I don't care what her excuse is, there IS NO excuse..


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Ugh I also wonder why in the heck I look at this stuff, it breaks my heart and its all I can think about! I hope upon hope that she meant no harm and saw in the news what she did and lives with HUGE GUILT for the rest of her life!!!!!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

This is so awful, I don't know what to say. How horrible. These poor babies.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

JakodaCD OA said:


> maybe the offensive language hasn't been removed because the mods can't be on top of every post 24/7,,thats why members should report things and help the mods out.
> 
> .


And you might also NOT quote the post with the foul language making the mods have to edit not one thread but two (or more).


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Whatever. I was not digging on the mods but the censoring, the automatic censoring, of the words I mentioned. I am not going to report a thread for a single word that might be offensive to some people.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

What a freaking cow!! I swear, I hate people. I really do.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I dislike is the vitriol in this thread. 
The original act was misguided at best and had heartbreaking results. I feel very bad for the puppies, for the bitch that bore them and is probably not spayed yet.

The pups were not dumped in the wild, they were not deliberately killed. They were not dismembered or tortured intentionally. They were not scalled or burned with acid. 

We're in a rotten economy and people are more confused and worried than usual. People do not always use good judgement in the best of times. It is very likely this person was upset about what she was doing, wanted to secure the pups so that they wouldn't run off. Obviously she wasn't thinking clearly (often people who are upset and worried do not think clearly) and her actions had awful results. 

It's very sad for the pups but I don't get the vengence stuff. Even if the person meant harm, is an awful human - I don't get the vengence stuff.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree middle - when people express horrible actions they wish they could carry out on a person who they feel acted cruelly and insensitively - well, their wish to do harm makes them no better than the person who they are aiming their anger at. 

And if they defend their words and feelings because they feel that that this person is in the wrong and thus wishing suffering and harm on that person is justified, maybe it is the same anger and sense of justification (like, maybe the pups peed on the carpet - how dare they??), that pushed the person to carry out the actions they did. 

Let's channel the anger and the our own sense of right into something constructive, NOT more of the same.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No! When you hear about terrible suffering and death of a LOT of puppies, our first gut reaction is to go after the person and make them pay. There is nothing wrong with that feeling or thought. It is a problem if you actually do it. 

People were ready to CRUCIFY the humane society officer whose husband put the elderly dog in the car, when the maids were there, and she drove to work not knowing the dog was in the car, and the dog died, because of a lack of communication. For days people were going off on her. 

This one people are expressing gut reactions to what this woman did. 

If the lady put them in one of those kennels they were talking about, then I would agree with ya'all, the economy stinks, and people are hurting, and this woman couldn't manage the pups any more. But tying them up in such a way that they were badly injured or dead in the morning -- that video was at 10PM. Shelter workers probably arrive at 8AM, for ten hours those babies were suffering. And so we have huge feelings inside of anger, grief, sadness and disgust. 

The girl that was laughing as she tossed young puppies into the river -- I suppose we should not feel any desire to do something to cause her pain and grief? 

In both cases: This is how I feel:


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Tough economy or not, there will always be people that proliferate excuse after excuse for negligence/abuse of their animals, when what it comes down to is an absolute disregard for a living being due to ignorance and a self-centered mindset. 

I'm sorry, but I will *never* apologize for my negative feelings towards these people...because to feel the disgust of this story and the hate for the people that do these despicable acts, is to feel the deep love that I have for dogs and the neverending devotion I have to them...that WE ALL have here. 

I don't care if I have a litter of 10 puppies in my backyard and lightening strikes my house and burns it down while I am suffering from gout, pneumonia, and a migraine during the worst snow storm of the century...you BETTER believe that I would find a safe way to "get rid" of the puppies no matter what amount of shame I felt for "getting rid" of them. 

JMHO


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm not saying you can't be angry or appaled or disgusted. I agree that is a normal reaction, and what you feel is not right or wrong, it just is what it is.

What I'm saying is that there are better ways to express the anger than to sink to that person's level. Expressing in writting such viscious thoughts as some I read here is also a form of violence.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

middleofnowhere said:


> I dislike is the vitriol in this thread.
> The original act was misguided at best and had heartbreaking results. I feel very bad for the puppies, for the bitch that bore them and is probably not spayed yet.
> 
> The pups were not dumped in the wild, they were not deliberately killed. They were not dismembered or tortured intentionally. They were not scalled or burned with acid.
> ...


:thumbup:

I'm glad there are others. I was beginning to think maybe I'm the one with the screw loose when I don't get the immediate urge to kill if someone accidentally kills something.
If she hung them from a tree to begin with, I can see how people would think like that.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Heartbreaking.  I hope she is found and locked up in jail!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh boy....


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

There are no excuses for her actions, NONE! It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that what she did would have deadly consequences , I wish I could tie her to a fence post and eliminate her from the gene pool, she's pure stupid filth.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So far I have not heard of members who have acted on their initial impulses to do bodily harm to a scumbag like this one. 

A tragic accident is tying them to the fence with leashes and one gets hung up and dies or two get locked together in their collars and are injured or die. Was it eleven, one dead and then rest so injured they ALL had to be put down. This was more than an accident. This was disgusting. baling wire and tie-wraps were a statement, I'll show them (the shelter people). Well she did. 

For the sake of all the other designer dogs this hag wants to bring into the world, I hope she feels the tie-wrap cuffs on her wrists.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Just to play devil's advocate...
How do we know they even belonged to her? What if she was a factory worker, just getting off her shift (3rd shift usually ends at 11 here, not sure about there) and found some puppies... The only thing she could find to secure them were zip ties and baling wire (stuff used to bundle cardboard) and thought she was doing a good thing?


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Doesn't fly. Doesn't matter if they belonged to her or not. Doesn't matter if she thought she was doing a good thing (road to ****, and all that). Basic common sense tells you not to put a zip tie around a living thing's neck. Poor things would have stood an equal if not better chance if she had just left them by the side of the road. So, to me, the only thing that would make a difference would be if she were mentally impaired and incapable of making that connection.

Oh, and about the violent writing on this thread - I don't see where there's a problem. It's called venting and it's healthier than bottling those emotions up inside. This way, they can be dealt with safely.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not ok. If you found 11 puppies, here are some things you could do:

1. take them home and wait for the shelter to open.
2. call the police/dog warden
3. call some rescue minded individual you know -- every factory has one! and get them to help you figure out the best thing to do. 
4. leave them be, if the best thing you can do is put zip ties on them. 

These belonged to the hag. She snuck there at night so that she would not have to pay the surrender fee, or so that she does not get a reputation for dumping mutt puppies at the shelter. Any factory worker knows how tough indestructable and how zip ties only go one way. 

If she is that mentally impaired, she should not have a driver's license.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> Just to play devil's advocate...
> How do we know they even belonged to her? What if she was a factory worker, just getting off her shift (3rd shift usually ends at 11 here, not sure about there) and found some puppies... The only thing she could find to secure them were zip ties and baling wire (stuff used to bundle cardboard) and thought she was doing a good thing?


Just to play devil's advocate...what would _*you* _do? If you were a factory worker, just getting off of your shift and you "found" some puppies...would you zip tie plastic around their necks and then tie them to a pole near a busy road for approximately 10 hours overnight? 

I know that you wouldn't. Because you know it's wrong. And it's obvious that this woman clearly knew it was wrong too otherwise she wouldn't secretly tie these dogs up in the evening and quickly drive away.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Hillary_Plog said:


> Just to play devil's advocate...what would _*you* _do? If you were a factory worker, just getting off of your shift and you "found" some puppies...would you zip tie plastic around their necks and then tie them to a pole near a busy road for approximately 10 hours overnight?
> 
> I know that you wouldn't. Because you know it's wrong. And it's obvious that this woman clearly knew it was wrong too otherwise she wouldn't secretly tie these dogs up in the evening and quickly drive away.


Well I've used a zip tie as a collar before (I was tossing the dogs in their crates in the car and incorrectly assumed someone else was bringing the collars and leashes, so rather than spending $50 on new leashes, and having 20 jars of zip ties in the car at all times, we improvised... one can make a pretty nifty fur saver out of zip ties). They don't tighten the way people seem to first assume they do... If she just left them in a box in front of the shelter, THAT would be people's problem that they got loose and ran into traffic. 
What would I do if I were a factory worker and found some puppies in the middle of the night? I'd like to think I'm a better person than I am and take two weeks off work to lovingly care for them, rehabilitate them and interview for homes for them, but realistically, I wouldn't even want to bring them into my own home and risk my dogs or family catching something before they see a vet (and not on my own dime because the factory doesn't pay much), so I'd likely get a big crate, hook a water bucket onto the inside, leave them in the garage and hope for the best until morning. Not sure about feeding them because food is a choking hazard, hopefully none drown in the water bucket, and pray that the carbon monoxide stays at an acceptable level until I could deal with them in the morning (cuz factory work is usually hard work, do I'd probably be exhausted). 
I could also wonder why no one was working at the shelter in the middle of the night? What do they do if there is a fire?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jax's Mom said:


> Well I've used a zip tie as a collar before (I was tossing the dogs in their crates in the car and incorrectly assumed someone else was bringing the collars and leashes, so rather than spending $50 on new leashes, and having 20 jars of zip ties in the car at all times, we improvised... one can make a pretty nifty fur saver out of zip ties). They don't tighten the way people seem to first assume they do... If she just left them in a box in front of the shelter, THAT would be people's problem that they got loose and ran into traffic.
> What would I do if I were a factory worker and found some puppies in the middle of the night? I'd like to think I'm a better person than I am and take two weeks off work to lovingly care for them, rehabilitate them and interview for homes for them, but realistically, I wouldn't even want to bring them into my own home and risk my dogs or family catching something before they see a vet (and not on my own dime because the factory doesn't pay much), so I'd likely get a big crate, hook a water bucket onto the inside, leave them in the garage and hope for the best until morning. Not sure about feeding them because food is a choking hazard, hopefully none drown in the water bucket, and pray that the carbon monoxide stays at an acceptable level until I could deal with them in the morning (cuz factory work is usually hard work, do I'd probably be exhausted).
> I could also wonder why no one was working at the shelter in the middle of the night? What do they do if there is a fire?


I have worked at factories -- it is not all that bad, in fact next to a professional job, it is a piece of cake. Talk about exhaustion, doctors, lawyers, engineers, controllers -- they are exhausted at the end of the day. A factory worker comes in at two and leaves at ten, or comes in at 7 and leaves at four. A professional often starts at seven and finishes at 10 or 11. I think you are a bit backwards on who is tired at the end of the shift. From one who has been both, it isn't the factory worker -- even if they DO work overtime.

I agree, no way am I taking a box of puppies home. And I am not leaving them there. So what would I do. Sorry, but I am going to call the police. The emergency vet will NEVER let me drop a box of pups off there, but they will a police officer. Most police officers LOVE dogs, and do not want puppies killed. In my neck of the woods anyway, they would at least roust the dog warden out of his bed and make him do his job. He has a way to get the pups over to the shelter and inside where they need to be. But maybe I know all that because I have lived here 30 years and am not blind and deaf in the area of dog matters. 

But this woman did not find these puppies. This woman is no stranger to puppies. She is hauling them about matter of factly, not like she just found them at the side of the road and doesn't know what to do. She is not looking around like, can someone help me with this. She knows what she is going to do.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not condoning her actions AT ALL but I do find it odd that when a man beats and kills puppies people make up crazy excuses for him and when a woman drops off puppies at a shelter we want to kill her....

I don't get why she just didn't drop them off when the shelter was open? If she doesn't want them, we can't convince her to keep them and take care of them.

PS. You can actually buy dog collars that work like a zip-tie (mostly used for e-collars so they fit correctly)
Large Petsafe Cinch-It Dog Collar. $14.99.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

People wanted to crucify that guy just because the bail was set at 100k and then 500k and then 600k. We had NO information as to what that guy did and why. After we find out that he beat and killed the puppies, I do not think people were trying to figure the whole thing out. I still think the bail was out there. This woman we have more information on right off the bat. She made all those dogs suffer to the point of killing one and all the others needing to be euth'd. in the course of one night. 

If they catch her, I bet if they put her in jail at all, her bail will not be 500k.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

This is just heartbreaking, those poor puppies


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I know I'm about to get railed for even suggesting this, but is it possible the puppies had to be euth'd because they didn't get their $25 for each one?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Or to make the situation that much hanous and thus newsworthy? It ran through my mind, but I think not. A puppy who has never been tied, will often struggle. if a puppy struggles in something that will hinch up if pulled against, they are going to messed up. As the air is restricted and the tie cuts into their skin, they will be in fear and pain and struggle all the more, causing it to get even tighter. I cannot imagine a worse method of dying for these pups. 

The shelter workers came in to a gruesome sight I am sure, blood, froth, brain damage from lack of oxygen, maybe popped eyeballs. It was a hideous, sinister thing to do, and ignorance is no excuse for cruelty.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I think the most innocent people do the dumbest things sometimes....

Truly evil people tend to be more calculated and have basements.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jax's Mom said:


> I think the most innocent people do the dumbest things sometimes....
> 
> Truly evil people tend to be more calculated and have basements.


Not if they are irritated with the shelter for wanting her to pay to drop the puppies off. And while that shelter may not turn away dogs, they do charge a newly implemented $25 dollar fee. Multiply that by 11, was it eleven, and no, she probably would not want to pay $275 to get rid of dogs she has already divorced herself from. 

I think she was thinking, she would show them. I doubt she figured that all the dogs would be in such bad shape, but I doubt she cared. 

There is NOTHING that reeks innocence about this situation.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Makes me wonder why the shelter wouldn't have a better system in place for "dumping" animals... I guess that's because it would be construed as "encouraging" people to dump their animals for free. Not unlike the way an unlit country road "encourages" people to dump animals for free.
However, if they really cared about the welfare of animals in their jurisdiction, that's what they would do. 
Our shelters aren't so advanced here, if they can't sell your dog and you can't pay the shelter fee, you're outta luck. 
When they first introduced safe baby drop offs at hospitals, people were appalled that they were in a private, unlit secluded area where people could drop off babies for free and legally without being prosecuted and insisted that this would "encourage" baby abandoments... I don't think the stats of abandoned babies ever changed, but at least people had a safe place to put them where an alarm would go off and someone would be by to pick them up within a few seconds.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have to stop reading threads like this because they DO make me WANT revenge. Sorry, but it is true. Knowing that these cruel low-lifes will get away with this with nothing but a smack on their wrist, burns me up. If I was independently wealthy/filthy rich, if I did not have my dogs depending on me, if I was totally unconcerned with the consequences of being caught, I would be traveling around like the scarlet pimpernel in reverse. I would have me a little portable guillotine, and do justice where the law fails to do so. 

Oh, I know I never could or would. I believe in innocent until proven guilty, and trial by a jury by your peers, but when I see people get off, and when the maximum penalty for cruelty to animals, is not even a felony in many states, it is hard to sit still and just allow it to go on. 

Give me my black cape and black mask, and black horse. 

Great movies, the old Zorro flicks, The Scarlet Pimpernel, Robin Hood, The Scarlet and the Black. If society does not want people to become vigilantes they need to be more serious about the punishment end of crimes. 

And without likening dogs to humans, what if this was a set of triplets, two year olds, that someone zip-tied their wrists to the fence and left them there so they could not toddle into the street. If they were found alive but needed their hands amputated, would we be saying, well maybe the mother did not realize they would tighten like that? Maybe she was really innocent, just stupid.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

It was pure apathy and disregard, the pig didn't want to be bothered with the puppies and just dumped them, the fact she did it at night shows she knew it was wrong, I'm surprised she didn't do the same to the mother, it's obviously not going to be spayed , based on her callous disregard for animals, too bad, maybe the Vet could have ripped her uterus out at the same time. It's simply a case of a lazy, ignorant low life piece of trash having no compassion for animal life.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jax's Mom said:


> Makes me wonder why the shelter wouldn't have a better system in place for "dumping" animals... I guess that's because it would be construed as "encouraging" people to dump their animals for free. Not unlike the way an unlit country road "encourages" people to dump animals for free.
> However, if they really cared about the welfare of animals in their jurisdiction, that's what they would do.
> Our shelters aren't so advanced here, if they can't sell your dog and you can't pay the shelter fee, you're outta luck.
> When they first introduced safe baby drop offs at hospitals, people were appalled that they were in a private, unlit secluded area where people could drop off babies for free and legally without being prosecuted and insisted that this would "encourage" baby abandoments... I don't think the stats of abandoned babies ever changed, but at least people had a safe place to put them where an alarm would go off and someone would be by to pick them up within a few seconds.


Canada is different from the US. Not everywhere in the US are there government run shelters. Our county -- the largest in Ohio, has a single shelter run by volunteers and totally private -- government pays only if they have to dump a dog there. I do not know about the shelter in this case. People said the drop off pens were cruel. Well, I know the animal shelter in Chardon has drop off pens, though I do not know whether they are used. 

I find it a little concerning that somehow the government is being charged here as a co-conspiritor -- they are also to blame for this. I see one person at fault, the one who tied the puppies to the fence. She is not innocent by reason of no-shelter-volunteer-working-at-ten-pm, she is not innocent by reason of no-drop-off-pens, she is not innocent by reason of factory-workers-are-exhausted-underpaid-and-not-too-smart.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Well this would be a pretty boring thread without speculation and blame... We all know tying something to anything and leaving it to die is wrong, so what else is there to discuss?
What went wrong and how is it avoidable in the future?
We can whine and complain all day long about how it's someone's fault and what should be done *to* them and how we'd never do such a horrible thing... or maybe suggest an alternate way of handling things and hope someone in the area is listening.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I prefer to blame the woman who did it and not the fence for being available, not the shelter for being closed, not the residents for not providing a low-life scum bag an easier way to keep or dump her dogs.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

True, but I find the fence easier to reason with than the woman... So if we fashion the fence into a rectangular shape, with a door on one side, maybe the puppies wouldn't be dead right now... The woman would still be a moron, but I can't think of a workaround for that.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

there is a problem with that thinking. What if the fence was already occupied with a dog that was not friendly. Then is it the shelter's fault that they do not have two or three pens to drop dogs off in?

dropping a dog off at night, one or two, it is repulsive, but I can see people connecting the leash or a chain to the fence. I can see it happening. Not a whole litter of puppies. Puppies CAN BE A REAL PAIN, don't get me wrong. My contractor let his beagle have pups, and he dumped her and the pups at the shelter at four weeks post whelp, could not take it. 

But a litter of puppies, she could have waited for the shelter to open and taken them in. She could have lied and said she found them on the side of the road. She could have been late for work. She gets the zero of the day award. And when they arrest her, I hope she at least has to do time, and loses any other dogs, and her ability to own dogs.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Then she can zip tie them to the outside of that one if it's occupied.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And that would make it ok?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Not saying any of it was ever ok, you're talking to the person who paid $700 for a private cremation for a dog because having ashes mixed in with another dog's ashes wasn't even "ok" ...I even considered _that_ abandonment... So I don't think abandoning an animal is ever ok... just trying to think of ways to decrease these types occurrences from happening at the hands of others. 
Until we run our of morons or puppies (which I don't see happening because both reproduce at alarming rates)... people need to think of alternate solutions.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Any updates, did they catch her? Will they even bother to try?


----------



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

I didn't want to start a new thread. But, They just caught this horrible women. 11 counts of animal cruelty. 

Woman arrested in Hattiesburg animal cruelty case - WLOX-TV and WLOX.com - The News for South Mississippi


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Wow, I was on vacation and totally missed this thread. How horrible. I seriously doubt this woman would have had to pay $25 per puppy to surrender the puppies. Someone previously posted that this is a very nice shelter. Shelters in my area also charge a surrender fee, but most wave the fee for a litter of puppies.


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

thank you for updating us. Still doesn't bring those poor lil puppies back with us, but at least she doesn't get to roam free of her wrong-doing.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

So glad they caught her!

Disappointed that the news is still saying "shepard"


----------

